# زوجى العزيز



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*زوجى العزيز ممكن أسألك شوية أسئله كده خانقانى منك
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ليه لما بتلاقيني قاعده عالنت شويه لازم تضايقني وتقومني 
حتي لو الشقه  نضيفه والمواعين مغسوله والعيال نايمين"؟!! 
و تفضل تقوللى احنا ما وراناش  غير النت و الفيس و بس 

 ليه لو لقتني بكلم ماما لازم تتحجج انك عايز أي حاجه عشان أقفل معاها؟!!

 ليه لو لقتني بتفرج علي التليفزيون دقايق بعد يوم طويل متعب 
 تقولي يلا اطفي "انا عايز انام" ؟!!!

 ليه لو خرجتنا أخيراً "بعد زن أسبوع" *
*لازم تنكد عليا بره وماتبقاش طايق نفسك؟!!

 ليه بتبقي ضحكتك واصله لآخر الشارع وإنت في الشغل أو قدام اي ست
  وجوه البيت "الصمت القاتل"؟!!!

 ليه بتبقي لذيذ اوي وحبوب لما مامتك تيجي عندنا وبعد ماتمشي 
"يبقي الوضع كما هو عليه"؟!!!

 ليه لما بعملك اكله حلوه انت بتحبها 
 مابتنطقش و تقولى تسلم ايديكى او حتى شكراً 
 ليه ها ليييييييييييييييه حد يقوللى لييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا مش عارف السبب
بس ممكن تقعدى مع جوزك وتتناقشة 
فى الكلام دا جايز توصلة لحل 
والمحبة تغلب كل شى
المحبة لاتستقط ابدا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا مش عارف السبب
> بس ممكن تقعدى مع جوزك وتتناقشة
> فى الكلام دا جايز توصلة لحل
> والمحبة تغلب كل شى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه لما تتجوز هتعرف يا سمير 
بس ده موضوع منقول عجبنى يعنى 
ميرسى ليك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه لما تتجوز هتعرف يا سمير
> بس ده موضوع منقول عجبنى يعنى
> ميرسى ليك
> *


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*الصراحة راحة 
مش عاوزين نقع فى المصيدة
دى خلاينا احنا كدا حلوين
وكويت خالص مالص 
ههههههههههههههههه
وانا عارف السبب
وعشان كدا بلاش نقع
فى الفخ وعلى راى المثال

واحد بيقول لى حبيبتة شايفة
يا حبيبتى النجوم فى المساء منورين ازاى 
قالتلتو اة شايفة 
قالها احنا كدا فى الحب عاملين زى النجوم دى
رديت وقالت طيب والزواج
قالها دى البلاعة اللى بنقع 
فيها واحنا مشايين بنبص على النجوم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومن سعتها اخاف اقع انا فى المصيدة دى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *الصراحة راحة
> مش عاوزين نقع فى المصيدة
> دى خلاينا احنا كدا حلوين
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ايون كدااااااااا يا معلم
اضحك اضحك محدش واخد منها بلحة :ranting:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زوجى العزيز ممكن أسألك شوية أسئله كده خانقانى منك
> .
> .
> .
> ...





 هذه مشكلة الرجل الازليه 
دائما يحتاج الى اعادة تشغيل بعد الفورمات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

يا زين العزوبيه.. الحمدالله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*ما هو إنتى برضوا يا رورو 

بتقعدى على النت كتير 

جرحتى قلب الراجل







*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هذه مشكلة الرجل الازليه
> دائما يحتاج الى اعادة تشغيل بعد الفورمات


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
يعنى هو يفرمت مخه واحنا علينا التشغيل لا ده ظلم *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا زين العزوبيه.. الحمدالله


*ايون يا هيوف ولا ما جصرتى 
ما احلى عيشة العزوبية 
منورة يا هيوف *



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو إنتى برضوا يا رورو
> 
> بتقعدى على النت كتير
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه ضحكتينى يا ايرو 
فين ده هما كلها 10 ساعات بس :dance:
لا صدقينى بقعد الوقت اللى هو مش موجود فيه 
وبما انه طول اليوم مش موجود فبقعد طول اليوم ههههههههه 
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالا مش كده
اغلب البشر يحتاج الى تغيير ليس في كل شيء طبعا
لكن الحياة الروتينيه المعتاده ممله قد تكون بعض اللمسات البسيطه تؤثر تاثيرا عميقااااا بعض الكلمات المتجدده بعض التصرفات الغريبه احياناا
الرجل طفل كبير ورعايته ليست سهله والمراة الذكيه هي التي تملك مفاتيح سعادتها الزوجية معه ..... هذا باختصار ما اعتقده

شكرا حبيبتي موضوع جميل ومميز جدا بطرحه ونقاشاته


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لالالالالالالالا مش كده
> اغلب البشر يحتاج الى تغيير ليس في كل شيء طبعا
> لكن الحياة الروتينيه المعتاده ممله قد تكون بعض اللمسات البسيطه تؤثر تاثيرا عميقااااا بعض الكلمات المتجدده بعض التصرفات الغريبه احياناا
> الرجل طفل كبير ورعايته ليست سهله والمراة الذكيه هي التي تملك مفاتيح سعادتها الزوجية معه ..... هذا باختصار ما اعتقده
> ...


*متنساش استاذ هشام ان الست عليها عبء كبير برضوا 
من مسئولية البيت والزوج 
يعنى هى كمان محتاجة اهتمام ومحتاجة تسمع كلمة شكر منه 
على اى حاحة بتعملها ساعتها بس تعبها كله هيتنسى 
وهنزل موضوع قريب على ان الزوج مهما تعمل معاه مفيش فايدة فيه هههههههه *


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متنساش استاذ هشام ان الست عليها عبء كبير برضوا
> من مسئولية البيت والزوج
> يعنى هى كمان محتاجة اهتمام ومحتاجة تسمع كلمة شكر منه
> على اى حاحة بتعملها ساعتها بس تعبها كله هيتنسى
> وهنزل موضوع قريب على ان الزوج مهما تعمل معاه مفيش فايدة فيه هههههههه *



ماشي والنبي لتشوفي هشام غير الهشام
توكلي على الله لما نشوف اخرتها ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ماشي والنبي لتشوفي هشام غير الهشام
> توكلي على الله لما نشوف اخرتها ايه



*ههههههههههههههههههه 
طب يا مسهل 
اهلا اهلا بالمعارك هتوكل وامرى لله *


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*وانا كمان يا رورو نفسي اعرف​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بيقولو الكثرة تغلب الشجاعه
لكن على مين 
نحن لها 
...
وانتي كمان ياماري
بعدين تعالي هنا كنت فين غايبه المده دي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زوجى العزيز ممكن أسألك شوية أسئله كده خانقانى منك
> .
> .
> .
> ...


*
آعملي كوبي للتوبيك،،وحطيه ف جيب آلجآكيت،،:66:

هتلآقي تغيير فظييييع،،هنبعتلك ورد وبرتقآآن بعدهآ:budo:

آستحملوآ ،، منتوآ يآمآ بتتحملوآ ،، :thnk0001:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*متابع ......

لعلى اجد اجابة ....... صادقة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

V mary قال:


> *وانا كمان يا رورو نفسي اعرف​*


*النبى يا مارى لو قعدنا طول عمرنا ما هنعرف هههههههههه *



هشام المهندس قال:


> بيقولو الكثرة تغلب الشجاعه
> لكن على مين
> نحن لها
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه على مين مش علينا يا استاذنا 
ان كيدهن عظيم :ura1:*​ 


خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> آعملي كوبي للتوبيك،،وحطيه ف جيب آلجآكيت،،:66:
> 
> هتلآقي تغيير فظييييع،،هنبعتلك ورد وبرتقآآن بعدهآ:budo:
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه كدا بردوا يا ولد العم 
مكنش العشم ابدا *
*ده احنا غلابة يابنى 
*​


----------



## V mary (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا قررت اطبع الموضوع دة واعلقة علي باب التلاجة بس لو غيبت تاني اكيد هتبقوا عارفين انا فين 
وبعدين اصلي لازم اعرف 
i need to know​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

V mary قال:


> *انا قررت اطبع الموضوع دة واعلقة علي باب التلاجة بس لو غيبت تاني اكيد هتبقوا عارفين انا فين
> وبعدين اصلي لازم اعرف
> i need to know​*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون عارفة يا اوختشى عارفة 
هنلاقيكى فى القصر العينى قسم العظام 

طب امانة عليكى لو عرفتى ابقى عرفينى :thnk0001:*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

لانه راجل مصري اصيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> لانه راجل مصري اصيل


*ههههههههههههههههه هو ميبقاش مصرى اصيل 
غير لو عمل كدا يا مينا *
:ab5:


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا اعرف يختى اسأليه ولو عرفتى قوللنا هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> وانا اعرف يختى اسأليه ولو عرفتى قوللنا هههههه



* انا زيى زيك يا نيفو 
لو حد عرف يبقى يقولنا احنا الاتنين بقى ههههههه *


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

دا بقا السؤال الحائر والغموض الابدى اللى عند الرجالة واللى عمرنا يا ستات ماهنعرفه
متحولووش 
الرجل كائن غامض غريب ومتحول فى كل لحظة بحال وكل يوم بشكل


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2013)

حرام عليكى يا رورو عقدتى اللى لسه متجوزوش ههههههه
مش كل الرجاله كده 
فى ناس كويسين جدا 
ياله يا بنات اوعوا تخافوا اتجوزا 
اصل فى بنات غاويه رغى فى التليفون
وكتير الراجل بيحس ان النت اهم منه يعنى عايز شويه اهتمام 
والنت حجتهم لكن كل شىء بالمعقول حلو 
موضوع جميل حبيبتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> دا بقا السؤال الحائر والغموض الابدى اللى عند الرجالة واللى عمرنا يا ستات ماهنعرفه
> متحولووش
> الرجل كائن غامض غريب ومتحول فى كل لحظة بحال وكل يوم بشكل


*الله عليكى يا نيفوووووووو انتى جبتى الخلاصة ههههههه *








candy shop قال:


> حرام عليكى يا رورو عقدتى اللى لسه متجوزوش ههههههه
> مش كل الرجاله كده
> فى ناس كويسين جدا
> ياله يا بنات اوعوا تخافوا اتجوزا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه ده واجبى يا ماما انى اعقدهم اصلا 
امال اسيبهم يدبسوا كدا من غير ما اوعيهم 
كلامك صح يا ماما كل شىء بالمعقول حلو 
بس برضوا اوقات كتير 
الرجل بيبقى عاوز الست تسمع كلامه واوامره بدون نقاش 
يعنى انا فاضية ومخلصة كل حاجة مفهاش حاجة لما اقعد على النت شوية ههههههه 
ماهو كتير بيتفرجوا على المصارعة واحنا بنبقى قاعدين مفروسين 
نورتى يا مامتى 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 ديسمبر 2013)

اللى بيعمل كده 
بيبقى عنده حب امتلاك


----------



## روزا فكري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

لازم حد من الرجاله اللي بتعمل كده 
هو اللي يقولنا الاسباب
يابنتي الرجاله دول بير غويط ماحدش يعرف اراره​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> اللى بيعمل كده
> بيبقى عنده حب امتلاك













روزا فكري قال:


> لازم حد من الرجاله اللي بتعمل كده
> هو اللي يقولنا الاسباب
> يابنتي الرجاله دول بير غويط ماحدش يعرف اراره​


*انسى يا وزه محدش هيجى ولا يقولك هههههههه 
ومين قالك انهم هيعترفوا انهم بيعملوا كدا اصلا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسمحوا لى ان اقول لكم اسباب تلك التصرفات .... التى تحدث من كثير من الازواج
ولأجيب اريد منكم اجابة ذلك السؤال: لماذا خلق الرب حواء ......؟؟؟؟ 

**

منتظر اجابة .....
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسمحوا لى ان اقول لكم اسباب تلك التصرفات .... التى تحدث من كثير من الازواج
> ولأجيب اريد منكم اجابة ذلك السؤال: لماذا خلق الرب حواء ......؟؟؟؟
> 
> **
> ...


لتكون معينا نظيرا له .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسمحوا لى ان اقول لكم اسباب تلك التصرفات .... التى تحدث من كثير من الازواج
> ولأجيب اريد منكم اجابة ذلك السؤال: لماذا خلق الرب حواء ......؟؟؟؟
> 
> **
> ...



*أوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

باين عليك كنت بتعمل كدة يا هندسة :blush2:​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> باين عليك كنت بتعمل كدة يا هندسة :blush2:​*



*واضح انك شريرة .......
فين الاجابة .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واضح انك شريرة .......
> فين الاجابة .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



*طبعا شريرة أومال إيه يعنى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الاجابة : معين نظير ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طبعا شريرة أومال إيه يعنى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*تمام ...... نرجع للبداية ......
وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: "لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ ........

فما هى كانت أحتياجات آدم قبل خلق حواء
هل كان بحاجة لتشاركه الفراش ...؟؟؟
هل كان بحاجة لتطهو له طعامه ...؟؟؟
هل كان بحاجة لترتب له موضع معيشته ....؟؟؟
هل كان بحاجة لكل ما ذُكر فى البوست ......؟؟؟؟
الأجابة ......... لا .....
لم تكن تلك هى أحتياجات آدم
كان آدم ..... وكافة الرجال ..... بحاجة لمُعين ..... وهذا المُعين لابد أن يكون نظيره

إنه ليس بحاجة لخادمة ..... لأنها لن تكون نظيره 
ليس بحاجة لمنع تُشبع رغباته الجسدية ...... لأنها لن تكون حينئذ نظيره 

آدم, أى الرجل, كائن يفتقد لجزء منه .... جزء من كيانه ..... جزء من وجوده

فهل فعلتن ذلك أيتها الزوجات الباكيات  *


----------



## soul & life (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ...... نرجع للبداية ......
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: "لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ ........
> 
> فما هى كانت أحتياجات آدم قبل خلق حواء
> ...



هههههههههههه احنا جبناه لنفسينا ولا ايه ؟؟!
بس يا بابا الحكاية مش حكاية ان حوا نظير ومعين لآدم  وبس كده خلاص
كده زى ما يكون ربنا خلق حوا بس علشان تكون نظير لسيدنا آدم ومعين له حينما يلزم الامر
ده احنا كده بنهمش خلقة حوا خالص وزى ما يكون لو عم آدم قال لربنا لا ياربى انا مرتاح كده مكنش ربنا خلق حوا
محتاجين شوية انصاف يا جماعة  .. الست بتأعد فى البيت طول الوقت تشوف البيت ومذكرة العيال مطلبات البيت وهكذا  ومبتلقيش حد اخر اليوم يقول لها مالك زعلانه ليه سلامتك تعبانة عندك ايه 

ايها الرجال الافاضل مزيد من الرحمة  لا يضر 

لو بس يستهدوا بالله كده ويبطلوا عصبية وانفعال ويفكروا فى حاجة غير الشغل والمادة بعتقد الامور هتكون ابسط من كده وراحة للطرفين :new2:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ده عادى جدا يا بنتى هههههه هو ده صنف الرجاااله ههههه
 فين الاكياس يا بنتى-- و انتى فين الى عليكى 00 عايزين نتفينييييهم بئا هههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

تقصد ايه يا ابى بمعين نظير!؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الرجل بيحبك ومش قادر يستغنى عنك
اتمنى لكما السعادة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*


حبو اعدائكم قال:



تقصد ايه يا ابى بمعين نظير!؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


مُعين ...... تعنى أن تقدم له العون فى الحياة ..... ليس العون المادى .... بل العون المعنوى ...

العون بأن تكون ملجئا له عندما يكون بحاجة لملجأ ..... أن تكون صدر حنون عندما تفرمه الحياة .....  بأن تكون حبيبته عندما بحاجة لأن يشعر بأن هناك من يحبه لشخصه ..... وليس لعطائه

الرجل بحاجة لزوجة تكون أمه ..... عندما يكون بحاجة لحنان الأم
بحاجة لزوجة تكون صديقة له عندما يكون بحاجة لمشورة الصديق الوفى......
بحاجة لزوجة تعشقه حباً وتملأ حياته بمشاعرها .... صدقا وليس تمثيلا

إن كل ذلك يمكن شراء المثيل له المزيف من اسواق العالم ......
لكن هذا المثيل لن يُشبعه ...... بل سيظل دوما جائعا لتلك الأهتمامات ..... الصادقة

لذا شبه السيد المسيح المرأة بالكنيسة ... فى علاقتها بزوجها ....
فزوجة غير خاضعة ومعينة لزوجها وعلى قدم المساوة به تشبه كنيسة بلا مسيح ........
وزوج غير محب لزوجته ...... لهو مسيح كاذب ...... بلا كنيسة

الزواج أمر بغاية السمو ....... لكننا أنزلناه من مرتبته لعلاقات دنيوية ..... غير صادقة ومزيفة 

وكما قال الكتاب: اَلنَّفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ (ام  27 :  7)
عليك ايتها الزوجة أن تُشبعى زوجك قبل أن تلوميه إن رأى فى كل مر حلوا

فالكتاب المقدس أخبرك كيف تكونى زوجة ......... حين قال:

اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللآَلِئَ, بِهَا يَثِقُ قَلْبُ زَوْجِهَا فَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى غَنِيمَةٍ, تَصْنَعُ لَهُ خَيْراً لاَ شَرّاً كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهَا, تَطْلُبُ صُوفاً وَكَتَّاناً وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ, هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَتَقُومُ إِذِ اللَّيْلُ بَعْدُ وَتُعْطِي أَكْلاً لأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَفَرِيضَةً لِفَتَيَاتِهَا. تَتَأَمَّلُ حَقْلاً فَتَأْخُذُهُ وَبِثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا تَغْرِسُ كَرْماً, تُنَطِّقُ حَقَوَيْهَا بِالْقُوَّةِ وَتُشَدِّدُ ذِرَاعَيْهَا, تَشْعُرُ أَنَّ تِجَارَتَهَا جَيِّدَةٌ. سِرَاجُهَا لاَ يَنْطَفِئُ فِي اللَّيْلِ, تَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِغْزَلِ وَتُمْسِكُ كَفَّاهَا بِالْفَلْكَةِ, تَبْسُطُ كَفَّيْهَا لِلْفَقِيرِ وَتَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ, لاَ تَخْشَى عَلَى بَيْتِهَا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً, تَعْمَلُ لِنَفْسِهَا مُوَشَّيَاتٍ. لِبْسُهَا بُوصٌ وَأُرْجُوانٌ, زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايِخِ الأَرْضِ, تَصْنَعُ قُمْصَاناً وَتَبِيعُهَا وَتَعْرِضُ مَنَاطِقَ عَلَى الْكَنْعَانِيِّ, اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا وَتَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي, تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ, تُرَاقِبُ طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ, يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا, زَوْجُهَا أَيْضاً فَيَمْدَحُهَا, بَنَاتٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ عَمِلْنَ فَضْلاً أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَفُقْتِ عَلَيْهِنَّ جَمِيعاً, اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ, أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَاب. (ام 31 : 10 - 31 )*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه احنا جبناه لنفسينا ولا ايه ؟؟!
> بس يا بابا الحكاية مش حكاية ان حوا نظير ومعين لآدم  وبس كده خلاص
> كده زى ما يكون ربنا خلق حوا بس علشان تكون نظير لسيدنا آدم ومعين له حينما يلزم الامر
> ده احنا كده بنهمش خلقة حوا خالص وزى ما يكون لو عم آدم قال لربنا لا ياربى انا مرتاح كده مكنش ربنا خلق حوا
> ...



*فى تلك الحالة الزوجة تكون غير خاضعة لزوجه ..... وتعيش معه تمثيلية زواج ..... نتائجها مريرة ..... للطرفين*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ...... نرجع للبداية ......
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: "لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ ........
> 
> فما هى كانت أحتياجات آدم قبل خلق حواء
> ...



*إحنا نعيط ؟؟؟

إوعى تقول كدة تانى :blush2:

آل نعيط آل:smil13:

شوف يا أستاذى : 

الزوجة الخادمة لبيتها و جوزها : مش دا نوع من المعونة و لا لأ ؟؟؟

الزوجة اللى بتشارك جوزها ماديا و معنويا : مش دا نوع من المساعدة و لا لأ ؟

و لا إيه هيا المعونة من وجهة نظر حضرتك :new2:؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> مُعين ...... تعنى أن تقدم له العون فى الحياة ..... ليس العون المادى .... بل العون المعنوى ...
> 
> ...



*و هو محتاج محتاج محتاج 

يعنى ياخد ياخد ياخد من غير ما يعطى شىء خالص ؟؟

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل رورو 
بس انا موافقه يعمل كده معايا بس يقعد فى البيت يا ستى ولانت ولا تلفزيون 
ولا تليفون ولا حتى مذاكره للولاد
كله شغل شغل ولما تيجى تتكلمى هو انا بعمل كده علشان مين 
تصدقى انا بحسد الزوجه دى بقى ههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا نعيط ؟؟؟
> 
> إوعى تقول كدة تانى :blush2:
> 
> ...



*الخادمة لبيتها بمحبة وليس بتذمر .......
والمشاركة ماديا برضى وليس بلوى البوز والكلام الموجع
وزى ما قلت ..... الرجل بحاجة لمعونة معنويه أكثر من أحتياجه للمعونة المادية
الرجل محتاج لمن يُكمله ..... لأن الرجل بدون إمرأة تُحبة إنسان به جزء مفقود*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و هو محتاج محتاج محتاج
> 
> يعنى ياخد ياخد ياخد من غير ما يعطى شىء خالص ؟؟
> 
> *



*لا طبعا ..... على الرجل أن يحب أمرأته كمحبة المسيح للكنيسة
ولن نخوض فى فزورة البيضة ولا الفرخة
فخضوع الزوجة لزوجها ومنحه احتياجاته المعنوية متوازى مع محبة الزوج لزوجته 
أى أن الأثنين متلازمين .... وسقوط أى منهما يعنى سقوط الآخر
لكن .... الويل لمن يكون البادئ*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تمام ...... نرجع للبداية ......
> وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ: "لَيْسَ جَيِّداً أَنْ يَكُونَ آدَمُ وَحْدَهُ ........
> 
> فما هى كانت أحتياجات آدم قبل خلق حواء
> ...



*بابايا الغالى كلام حضرتك كويس جدا ومهم جدا وهيخلينى اعيد تفكير فى بعض الحاجات 
ولكن بردوا حوا ليها حق على ادم 
زى ماهى معينة نظيره ليه وحته منه هى محتاجة تحس بده 
محتاجة تلاقى حد يقولها كلمة شكر على حاجة بتقدمها 
محتاجة تحس بكيانها وان ليها شخصية مستقلة 
مش اله يحركها وقت ماهو عاوز 
لا يا استاذى الموضوع فى عدة مقاييس 
انا كع حضرتك فى كلامك ولكن لو حوا عملت كل ده 
وفى الاخر محستش باى تقدير اكيد هتضايق 
كلامى لحوا المعينة النظيره زى ما بابا قال 
يبقى فين العدل هنا ؟؟؟ *



soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه احنا جبناه لنفسينا ولا ايه ؟؟!
> بس يا بابا الحكاية مش حكاية ان حوا نظير ومعين لآدم  وبس كده خلاص
> كده زى ما يكون ربنا خلق حوا بس علشان تكون نظير لسيدنا آدم ومعين له حينما يلزم الامر
> ده احنا كده بنهمش خلقة حوا خالص وزى ما يكون لو عم آدم قال لربنا لا ياربى انا مرتاح كده مكنش ربنا خلق حوا
> ...


*كلامك عجبنى يا نيفو 
لكن علشان يبقى كلامنا محدد وصريح 
فى كتير من الستات بتهمل فى بيتها وجوزها 
وكل همها الاولاد والنت وجوزها اخر حاجة تفكر فيه وفى اهتماماته 
وقتها لازم يزعل وليه الحق 
لكن لو كانت حوا قايمة بدورها على اجمل وجه 
ومفيش اهتمام ولا تقدير من ادم يبقى هنا لازم حوا تحس بالضيق 
وانها ملهاش لازمة 
بالنسبة للامور المادية اللى بتقولى عليها يا نيفو 
انا لاحظت كتير جدا من الستات مش عاجبهم حالهم 
يعنى تيجى لواحدة جوزها شغال كام ساعة بس ويرجع البيت بدرى 
تلاقيها مضايقة وعمالة تشتكى منه طب ليه ميشوفش شغل تانى 
هو عاجبه قاعدة البيت دى 
وواحدة تانى جوزها بيقضى طول اليوم برة تبقى مضايقة 
وتقول هو انا واخدنى يرمينى فى البيت لوحدى 
هو انا مش بنى ادمة ليا حقوق لازم يقعد فى البيت شوية ميسبنيش طول الوقت كدا 
لو فكرنا شوية ان الرجل اللى بيفكر فى الامور المادية 
ده فى الاول والاخر علشانك انتى واولاد 
علشان يحققلك كل طلباتك وطلبات ولاده 
علشان ميقصرش معاكم فى اى شىء 
منلومش الرجالة بس لازم نلوم نفسنا كمان عل بعض تصرفاتنا *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده عادى جدا يا بنتى هههههه هو ده صنف الرجاااله ههههه
> فين الاكياس يا بنتى-- و انتى فين الى عليكى 00 عايزين نتفينييييهم بئا هههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه حبو انا لسة بسأل على الاكياس 
بس مش هندفنيهم 
هتدفنيهم ههههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل رورو
> بس انا موافقه يعمل كده معايا بس يقعد فى البيت يا ستى ولانت ولا تلفزيون
> ولا تليفون ولا حتى مذاكره للولاد
> كله شغل شغل ولما تيجى تتكلمى هو انا بعمل كده علشان مين
> تصدقى انا بحسد الزوجه دى بقى ههههه


*ده اللى لسة بقول عليه يا ماريا 
لازم تعرفى انه تعبه ده علشان خاطرك انتى والولاد 
مش علشان حد تانى 
لازم نقدر انه بيتعب طول اليوم واوقات مش بيناموا علشانا 
لو كنتى مكان الزوجة دى كنتى هتضايقى برضوا 
خير الامور الوسط هى افضل حل هههههههه *



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إحنا نعيط ؟؟؟
> 
> إوعى تقول كدة تانى :blush2:
> 
> ...


*ايرو كتير من الزوجات اللى بتشتغل بتزل جوزها 
واى حاجة تحصل بينهم تقوله انا بشتغل وبتعب زى زيك بالظبط 
وتجيب تقصيرها فى بيتها على الشغل 
رغم ان ساعات شغلها هى اقل منه بكتير 
وصدقينى ده واقع انا شوفته بعينى فى بيوت اصحاب ليا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرجل بيحبك ومش قادر يستغنى عنك
> اتمنى لكما السعادة


*ميرسى استاذى الغالى لحضرتك 
صلواتك لينا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بابايا الغالى كلام حضرتك كويس جدا ومهم جدا وهيخلينى اعيد تفكير فى بعض الحاجات
> ولكن بردوا حوا ليها حق على ادم
> زى ماهى معينة نظيره ليه وحته منه هى محتاجة تحس بده
> محتاجة تلاقى حد يقولها كلمة شكر على حاجة بتقدمها
> ...



*موافقك على كل اللى قولتيه ما عدا ما جعلته باللون الأحمر
الزواج اندماج ...... كل طرف اندمج فى الأخر وصارا كيانا وحدا
زى ما قال الأنجيل:
لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (تك  2 :  24)
وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (مت  19 :  5)
وعجبنى جدا أحد الترجمات الإنجليزى لعبارة "جَسَداً وَاحِداً " فقامت بترجمتها "united"
تخيلى ذرة اكسجين اتحدت مع ذرة ايدروجين فصار عندنا جزيئ ماء ....
هذا هو الزواج
انه من اعظم اسرار الكنيسة ....... لكننا نضعه فى مرتبة بغاية الحقارة .... بتحويله لمعركة مكسب وخسارة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موافقك على كل اللى قولتيه ما عدا ما جعلته باللون الأحمر
> الزواج اندماج ...... كل طرف اندمج فى الأخر وصارا كيانا وحدا
> زى ما قال الأنجيل:
> لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً (تك  2 :  24)
> ...



*بابا الغالى 
الجملة اللى بالاحمر دى 
اقصد بيها انه يحترم رغباتها بانها تعمل شىء هى مبسوطة بيه 
ولو كان بسيط فى نظرها هى هتفرح بده 
اكيد هما الاتنين صاروا جسدا واحدا 
ولكن ليها الحق تقعد ولو وقت بسيط فى ليوم لنفسها 
تعمل اى شىء تحبه حتى لو كانت القعدة على النت 
بده هتحس انها مش طول الوقت بتعمل للبيت والولاد والزوج 
وهى ملهاش الحق تعمل اى شىء لنفسها 
ده اللى اقصده جايز التعبير خانى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بابا الغالى
> الجملة اللى بالاحمر دى
> اقصد بيها انه يحترم رغباتها بانها تعمل شىء هى مبسوطة بيه
> ولو كان بسيط فى نظرها هى هتفرح بده
> ...



*طبعا من حق الزوجة ان يكون لها نشاطها الخاص ...... لكن لازم يكون ده بتعقل وبحكمة ....... يعنى فى وقت يكون الزوج مشغول هو كمان فى امر معين ...... فى وقت لازم الأتنين يكون بينهم حوار ..... حديث فى موضوع مشترك ...... النت عملت انفصال بين افراد العائلة ..... لازم ناخد بالنا من *ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طبعا من حق الزوجة ان يكون لها نشاطها الخاص ...... لكن لازم يكون ده بتعقل وبحكمة ....... يعنى فى وقت يكون الزوج مشغول هو كمان فى امر معين ...... فى وقت لازم الأتنين يكون بينهم حوار ..... حديث فى موضوع مشترك ...... النت عملت انفصال بين افراد العائلة ..... لازم ناخد بالنا من *ده



*متفقة مع كلام حضرتك جدا 
كتير بتبقى موجوده مشاكل فى اغلبية البيوت 
بسبب عدم الحكمة من احد الازواج فى بعض الامور 
مبسوطة بالحوار مع حضرتك يابابا حقيقى بستفاد منه كتير *
*بس عاوزة اقول لحضرتك حاجة 
كتير من الزوجات بيعانوا من اهمال الازواج ليهم 
حتى لو موجودين فى البيت 
وكتير حصل كلام بينهم بسبب الموضوع ده 
وانتفقوا انهم هيغروا حياتهم ولكن وقت قصير وترجع الامور كما كانت 
وده اللى بيخلى بعض الزوجات تلجأ للانشغال ببعض الامور 
كالتليفون او النت 
عاوزة اقول لحضرتك ان الزوج عليه عامل كبير بردوا 
وكذلك الزوجة لكل منهما دور فى الموضوع *
*والمشاكل دى فعلا بنقع فيها لاننا معندناش حكمة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متفقة مع كلام حضرتك جدا
> كتير بتبقى موجوده مشاكل فى اغلبية البيوت
> بسبب عدم الحكمة من احد الازواج فى بعض الامور
> مبسوطة بالحوار مع حضرتك يابابا حقيقى بستفاد منه كتير *
> ...



*ادعوك لمشاهدة هذا الفيلم ...... انت وزوجك .....
بعدها ...... يهمنى أن أسمع انطباعك وانطباعه....

أنه فيلم: فيلم: ضد الحريق أو FireProof .. 
ستجديه على هذا الربط
http://miscoflife.blogspot.com/2011/10/fireproof.html

واتمنى من كافة من كن معنا فى الحوار أن شاهدونه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ادعوك لمشاهدة هذا الفيلم ...... انت وزوجك .....
> بعدها ...... يهمنى أن أسمع انطباعك وانطباعه....
> 
> أنه فيلم: فيلم: ضد الحريق أو FireProof ..
> ...



حاضر يا بابا اكيد هشوفه 
بس للاسف الفلاشة حاليا مش مسعدانى 
بكرة بإذن ربنا هدخل من عند ماما واشوفه وهقول رايى عليه اكيد 
ميرسى لحضرتك يابابا حقيقى كلنا بنتعلم الحكمة من حضرتك


----------



## soul & life (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فى تلك الحالة الزوجة تكون غير خاضعة لزوجه ..... وتعيش معه تمثيلية زواج ..... نتائجها مريرة ..... للطرفين*



بصراحة مفهمتش حضرتك تقصد ايه ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بصراحة مفهمتش حضرتك تقصد ايه ؟؟



*الزوجة التى تتعامل مع زوجها بمشاعر الندية وأنها ليست بحاجة لمساندته ..... هى زوجة فقدت أهم شيئ كأمرأة ..... وهو أنها كائن ضعيف ... وانها بحاجة لحماية من ارتبطت به .......
اهم شيئ فى الحياة الزوجية هو خضوع الزوجه لزوجها, ومحبة الزوج لزوجته ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

و أن كانت افكار الزوج كلها غلط فئ غلط تخضع له !!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و أن كانت افكار الزوج كلها غلط فئ غلط تخضع له !!!!



*غلط من وجهة نظر مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الزوجة .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن تكون هى من تفكر غلط .....

عموما ...... فى حالة وجود افكار خاطئة يلجأ الزوجان لأب الأعتراف ...... مرشدهم الروحى ..... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *غلط من وجهة نظر مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *الزوجة .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 من وجه نظر اهله
 من وجه نظر اهلها 
من وجه نظر الاصدقاء و الناس
 من وجه نظر الكل.........


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من وجه نظر اهله
> من وجه نظر اهلها
> من وجه نظر الاصدقاء و الناس
> من وجه نظر الكل.........



*صليبك بأة ياحبو 

دا إنتوا كمان كنيسيتكوا ما فيهاش جواز تانى 

:smile01

إحنا كنيستنا أرحم

الحمد لله على نعمة الارثوذكسية و لا أرضى بعدها نعمة 

:smile02​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صليبك بأة ياحبو​*
> 
> *دا إنتوا كمان كنيسيتكوا ما فيهاش جواز تانى *​
> *:smile01*​
> ...


 
" كنيستكوا" الى هى مين يا ايرو
 ثم انتى لزقتى الموضوع ده فيا ليه-- :vava:
 مينفعش نتحدت يعنى و نعرف وجه نظر ابى صوت صارخ ايه؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

و غير كدا انا اول مره اعرف ان فيه زواج تانى فى الارثوزوكسيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 من امتى؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و غير كدا انا اول مره اعرف ان فيه زواج تانى فى الارثوزوكسيه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> من امتى؟



*

آسفة يا حبو مش قصدى أزعلك

أنا حبيت أنكشك بس

كملى مع أستاذ صوت 

ياريت الادارة تمسح مشاركتى الاخيرة


​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2013)

سجل يا عبوووووووود ايرو بتطلب حزف مداخلتها بمحوا إراضتها 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و مين قال لك بس انى زعلت--
 اوعى تكونى قفلتى علشان افتكرتى انى زعلت!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من وجه نظر اهله
> من وجه نظر اهلها
> من وجه نظر الاصدقاء و الناس
> من وجه نظر الكل.........



*هنا هناك طريقان
1- الأنفصال ....... ولست اقصد هنا الطلاق
هذا الطريق عندما نصل لطريق مسدود .... والزوج اصبح مصدر ايذاء لأسرته ... وفشلت كافة طرق الإصلاح .... والزوجة لم تعد لديها طاقة للأحتمال

2- مواصلة الكفاح وحمل الصليب
وهنا عندما تكون الزوجة لازال لديها طاقة للأحتمال ....... وعليها حينئذ ان تتولى قيادة الدفة بمعونة اب اعترافها ..... وليس احد من اسرتها ..... تجنبا لأشتعال الموقف مع اسرة الزوجة ولأن دائما ما تكون اسرة الزوجة غير حيادية فى تقييم اى نزاع مع الزوج*


----------

